# borrowing money



## ErnieBarnes

Hi everyone out there. My wife and I are moving to France. We've found a house , paid a deposit ...
Our problem is that since our negotiations began we have had to reduce the price of our UK property and the GBP has crashed. We are about £20k short of funds.
UK lenders won't lend outside the UK and French lenders won't lend unless we've completed. No one seems willing to lend small amounts either.
Can anyone help/suggest please?


----------



## Clic Clac

It's difficult to advise without knowing your personal circumstances, but just guessing :

Play for time with the purchase. Make an excuse why you have to delay completion for a few weeks.
Not only is the £ rising, but the € is falling.

If you have a Personal Pension pot you can borrow against it, but beware of sharks.
Credit cards, Logbook loan against your car(s)? Not cheap, and you'll have to have plans to repay them.


----------



## Crabtree

I am afraid that you are stuck between a rock and a hard place.It looks like high interest short term loans You could try someone like this but I think you will come up against the same problem but both seem to offer non resident loans to enable you to buy in France
www.french-mortgage-expert.com

www.artemiscourtage.com


----------

